# Do You Have a "Home Key"?



## baroque flute

Just curious whether anyone else has a particular key they're most comfortable with composing in. I compose most often in G, because I find it most familiar. Next most familiar would probably be B-flat or E-flat. But I can't compose lots of pieces in a row (like a whole work) in the same key, because if I do I end up repeating myself.


----------



## Quaverion

I usually think of a tune and put it into the key I think it fits best in. I like b-flat major, though. B) Very gypsylike.


----------



## Quaverion

Speaking of which, I've decided to get my ear pierced like gypsies do.


----------



## Harvey

Haha...thats interesting.

My first composition was in F-minor, but I just thought it fit the piece, like Rhadamanthys said.

I like C-Major and C-minor.
Edit: and also C-sharp minor (don't overdo it), E-flat Major, G-major.


----------



## Daniel

I don't have any special key, but some favourites like c-minor, c-sharp minor and f-sharp minor and A major.


----------



## baroque flute

I noticed you like mostly minor keys there. B) Me too!


----------



## Daniel

haha, i thought the same as i saw my post. But it changes with mood and time. You know one strange thing? I think minor is not in all cases sad and all that cliches people have from minor...


----------



## godzillaviolist

*favorite modes*

It varies; I like modes, both tradition and of my own invention.

I like some of the traditional modes the best. Here are some of my favorites;

F mixolydian ( play from F to F, but with the key signature of Bb major )
D dorian ( play from D to D, but with the key signature of C major )
C dorian ( play from C to C, but with the key signature of Bb major )

For a rather emotional scale, I like;

A lydian ( play from A to A, but with the key signature of E major )

Doesn't it sound so much like doubtfull emotion? 
For a rather creepy scale;

C locrian ( play from C to C, but with the key dignature of Db major )

An arabic scale I like;

Play a C minor scale with the f sharp and the b natural.

All these sound very strange at first, but I have grown to love them, especially Dorian on the viola ( I write little tunes for viola in that mode all the time ). Dorian is like minor key, but with more pathos and vitality.
godzilla


----------

